# JAE 700 stock; will this fit my M700?



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2008)

I have a Remington M700 'Police Special' rifle in .308 cal (with a 26 inch barrel)
Kinda like this one






I found this stock and want to buy it for my M700.





http://www.jae100.com/jae700rsa.htm

It says this stock will fit the Remington 700(tm) * short action*.  I don't know wether or not my M700 police special in .308 would be considered a short action or not.  Is it? How would I find out?
If so would the above stock fit my Remington M700?

Cheers


----------



## PetitGuerrier (8 Oct 2008)

308 is short action.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2008)

I have their JAE 100 stock mated to my M14S. The stock is easily the most adjustable and balanced stock I've ever used. They're pricy, but when you consider it doesn't have to be bedded and you have almost infinite adjustment, the price is worth it.

Here's mine:


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Oct 2008)

So the 308 is considered short action, awesome thank you.

Great looking rifle recceguy.  My buddy is putting that stock on his M14, As much as I want an M14 the stok along is going to cost me close to a grand so I'll probably just put one on my M700 for the time being.

Heres the biggest question of all.

Do I go for Olive drab or Coyote brown?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2008)

Mine is the coyote brown. I know it may not look like you thought, but that's the true colour in the picture.


----------

